# Thailand Islands



## Skatduder (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm interested in going to Koh Chang or Koh Samui for a couple of days. Looking for a hotel to say in close to White Sand beach or within walking distance on Koh Chang. Close enough to go out for a shopping or dinner at night. I was trying not to rent a motorbike. 

Same on Koh Samui or have you stayed in a timeshare on Koh Samui that is close to shopping ? 

Any info would be helpful.


----------



## jfjfbf (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't have a specific idea for hotels, but I've had good luck with www.sawadee.com and www.asiarooms.com.


----------



## rachel (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi,

Maybe yall can help...we are wanting to go to thailand early june 2010.  I posted a couple of questions on the marriott forum and all I got back was negativity regarding phuket. (except for the marriott resort, seems that is the only reason people go).  I am not wanting to stay at marriott.  my itinerary is couple of days bangkok, chang mei, phuket(phuket town and patong) and phi phi don. I am going for the culture, history, beaches and food and mingling with the thai people in general.  All i keep getting is how dirty, seedy, dangerous thailand and in general patong and phuket is. Is all this correct?

thanks,

rachel


----------



## Abaco-Bob (Jan 19, 2009)

Rachel,

We lived in Chiang Mai for 3 years. Came home last Feb. I can highly reccomend that you visit. June is the begining of rainy season which means some rain each day. If you have specific questions you can send me an email and I will try to respond.

A couple of days in each location will hardly be enough to get a taste of the culture.  You might want to narrow your choice to a couple of locations since what you have listed will jump you all over the country. 

If you have an idea of how long you plan to spend I will try to give some suggestions.

Abaco-Bob


----------



## rachel (Jan 19, 2009)

abaco bob,

Thanks for the reply.  2 weeks is what we have in mind.  We are beach people, so probably more days (4-5) phuket area and maybe 2 days phi phi don.  Is is really as dangerous and dirty as others let on.  We are not novices to the lifestyles of other cultures (we have not been to asia).  We frequent caribbean islands and do not stay at all-inclusive.  We like to mingle with the local culture.

rachel


----------

